
From Bootstrap to $60m. What I’ve learnt - gloves
http://businessofsoftware.org/2010/10/scott-farquhar-atlassian-at-business-of-software-2010-from-bootstrap-to-60m-what-ive-learnt/
======
k__
"a successful software bootstrap, right up until we took $60m funding"

I thought they talk about $60m revenue...

